# entering smilies in quickreply by typing words



## fenixpollo

While in the Quick Reply mode, I discovered that I can use the keyboard to type smilies, instead of going to Advanced Reply. This is very helpful when I want to indicate that I'm being sarcastic (very common for this chicken), so I can just type : rolleyes : (extra spaces added) and when I hit "submit", the software automatically changes it into  

_ However, I have found some inconsistencies in typing smilies. _
When I type :embarrassment: , it does not automatically turn into the corresponding smiley 
When I type : thumbsdown : (extra spaces added), I get this --  
_ The following words do not work to create smilies, but instead a traditional smiley works to create them --_
instead of :stick out tongue: , a colon and lowercase "p" work (like this  but with a small "p")
instead of :big grin:  , a colon and uppercase "D" work
instead of :smile: , a colon and close-parenthesis ")" work
instead of :frown: , a colon and open-parenthesis "(" work
instead of :wink: , a semicolon and close-parenthesis ")" work

Can anyone offer any insight into the reason why :embarassment: and  don't work right, or alternatives in typing :embarassment:? Even if nobody can, I hope that this information is useful to someone. 

Cheers.


----------



## Moogey

Way to go vBulletin developers!

There's your answer 

Eh, maybe it'll fixed in their next version, 3.6.0, which is currently in its release candidate stage.

-M


----------



## Jana337

Embarrassment - : o without the space
Thumbsdown - : thumbsdow without the space



Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, Jana! I had a feeling it would be you who came to the rescue! 

YOU ROCK!


----------



## Moogey

Testing...

 


Ok, this is quite strange, the second smily is ": thumbsdow" without the space and without the final 'n'!

That's why you guys have 'n's after the smileys.

-M


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> YOU ROCK!


Do I? 

OK, a bonus, then.       

Click here to find out easily how to type them. 

Jana


----------



## Eugin

*JANA & FENIXPOLLITO ROCK!!!!* 


*Thanks you, guys!!!! you are always so helpful in your different areas of expertise!!!  *


----------



## Whodunit

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ok, this is quite strange, the second smily is ": thumbsdow" without the space and without the final 'n'!
> 
> That's why you guys have 'n's after the smileys.
> 
> -M


 
Do you think it has to do with the number of characters within the two colons? To me, it looks as if the limit were 9 characters.


----------



## brian

I like to do smileys inside parentheticals, where the smiley is the last thing before the close-parenthesis; however, when I do a certain smiley and then add the close-parenthesis, it doesn't recognize the smiley or it changes it to a different one.  I don't remember exactly what happens, so let me try a few:

(this should be a regular smiley -> )
(this should be the big green smiley -> )
(this should should be the sad smiley -> )

(this should be confused -> )
(this should be eek -> )
(this should be roll eyes -> )
(this should be cool -> )

This is the limit on the number of smileys for one post.  I'll post now and record observations.


EDIT: Okay, it's _very_ obvious what's happening here: the program is taking the ":" from the end of the command and combining it with the parenthetical to form a regular smiley every time.  BUT when I click "edit," right now I can see them all perfectly.  Why does the program understand what I want when I'm in edit mode, yet when I re-save it still goes haywire?  (It must have personal issues with me  )  <-- see, now that space looks terrible!


----------



## jester.

You're absolutely right. The parenthesis is combined with the colon of the smiley. I'm afraid there is no solution but waiting for a forum software update and hoping that the issue is fixed in the new version.

I have no idea why there is a difference in the edit-mode.


----------



## brian

You're right, Jester.  If it had come up wrong in the edit-mode, I actually wouldn't have really said anything.  But considering it's correct there, then it seems there's hope for this software yet!  Thanks for you comments.


----------



## Whodunit

brian8733 said:
			
		

> You're right, Jester. If it had come up wrong in the edit-mode, I actually wouldn't have really said anything. But considering it's correct there, then it seems there's hope for this software yet! Thanks for you comments.


 
I'm sure the bug can be fixed soon. Almost no one seemed to have recognized it before, since this is the first time the error comes to speak in the CS forum. I have often seen and have been disappointed about it, because I hate the space between a smiley and a parenthesis. I'm positive this is a bug that can be fixed, since we had the same problem with Arabic, Hebrew, Russian and other scripts, where the last letter before a closing parenthesis became something like &ds.


----------



## lsp

I've always known this happens and always preview my post before submitting for this reason. The worst is when a person omits the space between : and what follows , and it happens to start with p, particularly in a serious post:
reasons not to go to wareace is better​But I find the space between a smiley and a closed parenthesis barely noticeable, and consequently not at all objectionable, or worth the time it would take to fix it. I'd rather have a pull-down with accents so those who have so much trouble could use them more easily here.


----------



## Whodunit

lsp said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a pull-down with accents so those who have so much trouble could use them more easily here.


Although this is a bit off-topic: Wouldn't that be a huge pull-down? There are so many accents: á, à, â, ã, ä, å, æ, ā, ă, ą, just to show you the "a list."


----------



## lsp

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Although this is a bit off-topic: Wouldn't that be a huge pull-down? There are so many accents: á, à, â, ã, ä, å, æ, ?, ?, ?, just to show you the "a list."


I should only have said I wish there were a built-in solution for those who have problems with accents. I don't presume to know how it should actually be executed!


----------



## maxiogee

lsp said:
			
		

> I've always known this happens and always preview my post before sumbitting for this reason.




Maybe there's more to look out for than errant smilies?


----------



## lsp

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Maybe there's more to look out for than errant smilies?


 Got it, thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

Fenix and others, let's test this again after the next upgrade to vB 3.6.0 in the next week or two.  If the problems still exist, I'll create a bug report for the vBulletin developers.


----------



## brian

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Fenix and others, let's test this again after the next upgrade to vB 3.6.0 in the next week or two.  If the problems still exist, I'll create a bug report for the vBulletin developers.


Thanks, Mike...and while I see you're on, I've got another small issue for which I'll make a new thread...


----------

